# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Πατήθρες

## lilith

::  
 αυτές τις ωραίες πατήθρες που έχω δει σε αρκετούς τις πολύχρωμες χοντρές που λυγίζουν από που τις πήρατε?σε τι τιμή είναι?εδώ δεν έχω βρει κάπου κοντά..    ::

----------


## CyberPanos

Αυτες εννοεις..? Αυτες λεγονται rope perches ειναι ελαστικες και ομορφες ,ευκολες στη χρηση και υπαρχουν σε διαφορα μεγεθη στην αγορα...τα 2/3 των petshop που εχω παει εχουν,δεν ειναι ακριβες 3-4 ευρω νομιζω εχει

----------


## lilith

ναι αυτές εννοώ..αλλά δεν τις έχω δει κάπου..σε τι μέγεθος να την πάρω για το κοκατίλ μου?

----------


## CyberPanos

Αναλογως σε τι σχημα θα της τοποθετησεις και αναλογως το κλουβι,για κοκατιλ θα παρεις μια μεγαλουτσικη   :winky:  Αμα μας ελεγες σε ποια περιοχη μενεις θα μπορουσα να σε βοηθησω μηπως ξερω καποιο πετ σοπ να σου προτεινω  ::

----------


## ivis

Γεια σας παιδιά.
Έχει μία εβδομάδα που απέκτησα και εγώ δύο ανήλικα μπάτζι.
Διαβάζοντας είδα ότι πολλοί προτείνουν οι πατήθρες να είναι διαφορετικού πάχους για να γυμνάζονται τα πόδια των πουλιών. Θεωρώντας καλύτερα τα φυσικά ξύλινα κλαδάκια αντικατέστησα τις πλαστικές που είχε το κλουβί με κάποια πιο χοντρά κλαδάκια που έκοψα και προσάρμοσα μόνος μου.
Ένας φίλος όμως μου είπε ότι είναι καλύτερες οι πλαστικές γιατί καθαρίζουν καλύτερα, ενώ οι ξύλινες μαζεύουν μικρόβια. 
Ισχύει; εγώ καθόμουν και τις ετοίμαζα ώρες γιατί θεώρησα καλύτερο το φυσικό ξύλο.
Τι λέτε;

----------


## thanasis76

> Γεια σας παιδιά.
> Έχει μία εβδομάδα που απέκτησα και εγώ δύο ανήλικα μπάτζι.
> Διαβάζοντας είδα ότι πολλοί προτείνουν οι πατήθρες να είναι διαφορετικού πάχους για να γυμνάζονται τα πόδια των πουλιών. Θεωρώντας καλύτερα τα φυσικά ξύλινα κλαδάκια αντικατέστησα τις πλαστικές που είχε το κλουβί με κάποια πιο χοντρά κλαδάκια που έκοψα και προσάρμοσα μόνος μου.
> Ένας φίλος όμως μου είπε ότι είναι καλύτερες οι πλαστικές γιατί καθαρίζουν καλύτερα, ενώ οι ξύλινες μαζεύουν μικρόβια. 
> Ισχύει; εγώ καθόμουν και τις ετοίμαζα ώρες γιατί θεώρησα καλύτερο το φυσικό ξύλο.
> Τι λέτε;


καλημερα!! σιγουρα πλαστικες πατηθρες καθαριζουν πιο ευκολα αλλα και για εμενα τα διαφορα μεγεθους κλαδακια μεσα στο κλουβι ειναι το καλητερο. τα κλαδακια να τα στεγνωσεις καλα και δεν εχουν υγρα δεν εχεις να φοβασε τιποτα, ειναι σαν τα πλαστικα στο καθαρισμα.
ενα κολπο για να τα στεγνωσεις ειναι στο φουρνο στους 80-100 βαθμους για λιγη ωρα...
στο προηγουμενο κλουβι ειχα ξυλινα κλαδακια χωρις προβλημα, τωρα παλι σε αυτο κλαδακια θα βαλω...  ::   ::

----------


## brabeheart

ψαξε να βρεις αναλογα θεματα εδω μεσα και θα βρεις απο τι δεντρα μπορεις να βαλεις κλαδακια μεσα για πατηθρες.
το καλυτερο ειναι ο ευκαλυπτος-λογω καταγωγης των budgie, αυστραλια.
ανεπιφυλακτα κλαδακια μεσα για φυσιολογικη φθορα των νυχιων απο τα πουλια αλλα και το ραμφος.μην σε φοβισει αν δεις τα πουλακια να τσιμπουν τα κλαδακια.
τα δικα μου το καταευχαριστιουνται !!!

----------

